# Conversation de groupe par SMS



## MAChiavel (5 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir, j'aurai voulu savoir si vous connaissiez une application qui permet de créer des "groupes sms" (comme WhatsApp mais en passant par SMS, sans 3G ni wifi) pour faire des conversations à plusieurs ? Non pas une App pour faire des envoies groupé, mais bien pour faire des conversation ...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

